# Has Anyone Delivered a Baby???



## BHSQUADNJ (Aug 1, 2006)

I am starting my EMT-B class in Sept. I've been riding with the squad as an " associate" member since January. It seems that the ultmate call that everyone is hoping for is to deliver a baby. Has anyone had this wonderful  experience ( and how hard was your heart pounding???)

I'm interested in hearing about other great and wonderful experiences people have had!  Thanks for all replies-


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 1, 2006)

I helped deliver a child one time; it didn't live long enough to get to the hospital.  Haven't had much desire to relive that one.  Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 1, 2006)

I've practiced making a few, does that count?

Seriously though, there seems to be a lot of hype around delivery calls. They're messy, slippery, sometimes smelly, and usually ruins any amount of testosterone energy a man has (i.e. doesn't want to see another one anytime soon!). Not to mention you really aren't doing anything except playing catch. Mom does the delivery, not EMS.........

You can have 'em............


----------



## Luno (Aug 1, 2006)

*Yep*

Caught a couple slimers, not really a "beautiful" event, more concerned about BSI.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 1, 2006)

I've done 2 deliveries but they came out of me. I haven't met one medic that likes a delivery call. In fact every time we've picked up a preggers lady they tell me to step on it to the ER. Mostly cause thier messy and everyone is afraid of something going wrong and having mom and a peds as a pt. An ambulance is not the best situation for any of it.

Not to disuade your enthusiasm! It would probably be a great experience for you. Having been on the other end twice though, I've had my fill of baby excitement lol.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 1, 2006)

Yeah, I have to agree with Jenn.  I haven't met one medic, police officer or firefighter that looked forward to their first delivery.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Aug 2, 2006)

I have had the horrid exprianc ONCE

It wasnt known to b a labor call we were discharged to abdominal cramping and vaginal Bleeding..the Woman had no clue she was preggers...

I felt her stomach, and went to xamine..BAM bubble coming out so I asked,"M'am How far along are you" sh asked what I meant and I mentioned pregnancy...She argued through the entirity...Finally I said "Fine just stfu and Push when it hurts" (Normally Im nice BUT after sh said to gt somone who knows how to do their F**king Job....I got snippy) afterwards I held up the screaming child (Which I felt pity for mind you....she didnt want it) and while massaging the placenta...told her "Okay one more push I hope your ready for baby number 2" The Man there fainted...The situation was horribl for me... and worse all sh did from moment one was curse at us ect....Not the messy delivery Just the People....anywho they were discussing How she wasnt going to make him mony ect ect..

Bringing a life into the world was wonderful...but the parents werent not to mntion I was afraid of drivebys...I thought I heard gunshots But it may have been cars backfiring (Tell you the area of neighborhood I was in?)


----------



## Future EMT 07 (Aug 2, 2006)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> I have had the horrid exprianc ONCE
> 
> It wasnt known to b a labor call we were discharged to abdominal cramping and vaginal Bleeding..the Woman had no clue she was preggers...
> 
> ...



Thats harsh:sad:


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 2, 2006)

I didn't create it ... I don't want to deliver it.

Birth and death happen on scene or at the hospital, not in my rig.


----------



## JJR512 (Aug 3, 2006)

It was the attitude of the instructor who taught the OB-GYN module in my EMT-B class that delivery was to be avoided at all costs. He said nobody in EMS wants anything to do with it, and anybody in the class who mentioned any opinion at all was in agreeance with him.

It's pretty rare, at least in my part of the county, from what I've been given to understand. Most of my station's first-due area is less than ten minutes from either of two hospitals.

I'm not looking forward to the messy parts of it, but all said, I think I would like to be the lead EMT in assisting with one delivery at some point in my career. Just to be able to say I've done it. As if that really means anything; the baby would probably come out fine on its own, as they've been doing for millions of years prior to the invention of EMS. Still, I'd like to be able to say I helped. Needless to say, I'd like it to be an easy one, uncomplicated, not like the horror stories!


----------



## Stevo (Aug 3, 2006)

> M'am How far along are you" sh asked what I meant and I mentioned pregnancy...



heh~ i hear that *Celtictigeress*
isn't it amazing how America has the Ferrari of health care, yet we run across those sorts that think Lamaze is made by GM, and  Braxton Hicks is some redneck locality...

and let's not forget those midwives, apparently ranging from phd's to someone wearing a bone through their nose who considers reading tea leaves good prenatal care...



> a couple slimers, not really a "beautiful" event, more concerned about BSI.



_****slimers****_, BAwawwwwhahahahHAHAHhahahhaaaa....

you know *Luno*, (and i say this after being on a few birth calls) the last time the born again christians tried to recruit me my reply was _"why? i was born once, it was a freaking mess, ok"_

they've left me alone since....

~S~


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 3, 2006)

Stevo said:
			
		

> and let's not forget those midwives, apparently ranging from phd's to someone wearing a bone through their nose who considers reading tea leaves good prenatal care...



aaaahaahhaahahahhaahha ok, that was funny. And so very true.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 3, 2006)

BHSQUADNJ said:
			
		

> Has anyone had this wonderful experience ( and how hard was your heart pounding???)


 
Wonderful expierience my butt!!  There is nothing wonderful about another baby being born....and you can bet your rear end its not even remotely okay when I am on the receiving end of that little wrinkled alien looking thing coming out.

Had 3 deliver in the ER while I was working there.  One at my desk.

Nothing pretty/wonderful/sweet/oh look at that baby about it.  Its an assault on every one of your senses.....

I am SOOOOO not looking forward to the 10 live births I have to witness for PM School.


----------



## DT4EMS (Aug 3, 2006)

Luno said:
			
		

> Caught a couple slimers, not really a "beautiful" event, more concerned about BSI.



Once again we agree. I have been involved in quite a few. Several did not live. Two really, really stick out in my head. 

ONe had been dead inside the nother for about two weeks. How didi I know this? Well when I asked the woman when the last tiem she felt the baby move and she said "Over a week ago"............ She was a prostitute that had like 6 previous children and had custody of none.

Then another was a lady that was about 602 and weighed around 300 lbs. She didn't speak english. She spoke Creol. We were dispatched to an unknown medical and she was standing holding a beach towel between her legs. Another towel was blood soaked and on the floor.

She delivered as we were pulling the stretcher out of the ambulance. We coded it, but it was premie and not viable. So needless to say........ I am not a huge fan of OB calls.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 4, 2006)

BHSQUADNJ said:
			
		

> I am starting my EMT-B class in Sept. I've been riding with the squad as an " associate" member since January. It seems that the ultmate call that everyone is hoping for is to deliver a baby. Has anyone had this wonderful  experience ( and how hard was your heart pounding???)
> 
> I'm interested in hearing about other great and wonderful experiences people have had!  Thanks for all replies-



*No, although I hope to be lucky enough someday.*


----------



## Jon (Aug 9, 2006)

My feeling - one of these days I'll do it... but not today - so get to the hospital NOW, partner.

I've helped in deliveries in-hospital... but have no burning desire to deliver one in the field.


----------



## Kendall (Aug 10, 2006)

Outside of EMS, it's a beautiful thing, inside of ems - a pain in the ***. Cleaning a rig after a delivery is killer! I've got to agree with EMTPrincess - it is offensive to all senses! Happy deliveries, everyone!


----------



## ffmedic (Aug 12, 2006)

HI! First post here. In my 24 years I've had several births. The twin boys were the most innteresting. The breach was the worst. Cut a few cords other than my own kids and still haven't delivered any girls. I guess someone knows better. 

I suspect your service area might have a lot to do with deliveries. I hate working in town as your so close to the hospital there isn't much sense in even starting IV's on most Pt. Out in the county I have my Pt's for 15 min to 2 hours depending so you do get a few more chances than most.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 15, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> Wonderful expierience my butt!!  There is nothing wonderful about another baby being born....and you can bet your rear end its not even remotely okay when I am on the receiving end of that little wrinkled alien looking thing coming out.



*pees himself laughing*


I love you.


*snorts while laughing*

Now my girlfriend is laughing too. Oh god. It hurts!


----------



## mds911 (Aug 19, 2006)

delivered about 15 in all sorts of weird places from toilets at a major stadium, on the grass next to the road, inside a shack or inside a taxi, its never a nice experience though handing a mom her baby (when she actually wants it) is a nice feeling that  kinda makes it all worthwhile but if i get the choice its "lets do this at the hospital!!"


----------



## MedicPrincess (Aug 20, 2006)

fm_emt said:
			
		

> I love you.
> Oh god. It hurts!


 

Story of my life.... 

He falls love with me....and suddenly hes "hurt"

Will it ever end???


----------

